# autoconf-wrapper



## xer (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello
Today i'm just fixing and maintenance a old system, it has a 6.4-STABLE.
I did updated ports tree, but i don't understand why autoconf-wrapper seems crashed.

See this

```
# pkg_version -vv |grep autoconf-wrapper
(no output)
```


```
#cd /usr/ports/devel/autoconf-wrapper
# make install clean
===>  Installing for autoconf-wrapper-20071109
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/autoconf-wrapper already installed
ln: /usr/local/bin/autoconf: File exists
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf-wrapper.
```

so


```
#pkg_delete autoconf-wrapper-20071109 (y|n|e|a)? yes
pkg_delete: no such package 'autoconf-wrapper-20071109' installed
```

????
what does it mean?


```
# ls -la /var/db/pkg | grep autoconf
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel      512 Aug  8 12:46 autoconf-2.62
```
just autoconf262

I just tried to portupgrade autoconf with no any lucky..

What i can do?
Please

update:
same thing with automake-wrapper
what's going on?

update two:
i found missed dirs under /var/db/pkg

```
autoconf-wrapper-20071109
```
and

```
automake-wrapper-20071109
```

So, i have another 6.4-STABLE and i copied them from that, now it works well..

But i know that is not a good solution..
What is the best way?
Thanx in advance


----------



## mipam007 (Jan 4, 2013)

hi,

same for me on 

```
root@j2eevirt2:/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose # uname -imrs
FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 GENERIC
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2013)

I suggest opening a new thread and put all relevant information in it.

The original post has FreeBSD 6.4 which is end-of-life since November 2010.


----------



## mipam007 (Jan 5, 2013)

I ment that I have same error during installation of virtualbox..it failed when autoconf, autoconf-wrapper or autmake dependencies going to be compiled .... Just googled solution..didn't want to post question...just want to tell to guys that I have simillar issue on higher version.


----------

